Ask HN: Any advanced react/redux tips you'd like to share? - laex
======
acemarke
Rather generic question, so I'll give you a generic answer: check out my
React/Redux links list [0], which points to many categorized articles on
various React and Redux topics. You might also be interested in my "Practical
Redux" tutorial series [1] and "Idiomatic Redux" best practices and
explanations series [2].

[0] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[1] [https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/practical-
redux](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/practical-redux)

[2] [https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/idiomatic-
redux](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/series/idiomatic-redux)

~~~
laex
Apologies for the generic question. From the links you've posted, I discovered
your Practical Redux course. I just bought it!! [1].

Pretty excited to go through the course!!

[1]:
[https://www.educative.io/collection/5687753853370368/5707702...](https://www.educative.io/collection/5687753853370368/5707702298738688)

~~~
acemarke
Cool! Hopefully you find it useful and informative. Let me know if you've got
questions.

